# [SOLVED] Intel 6205 no wireless networks

## NathanZachary

Hello all,

I'm using a Centrino 6205 wireless NIC, and can't seem to find any networks.  After installing the appropriate firmware, I am able to see the NIC in the ifconfig output:

```

# ifconfig -a

*SNIP*

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 10:0b:a9:c1:51:98  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

However, when I try to use it in WICD, I just see "No wireless networks found."  Also, when I look at 'iwconfig' I see:

```

# iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlp3s0    no wireless extensions.

```

Here's what I see in dmesg:

```

# dmesg | grep iwl

[    7.766344] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    7.775242] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm

[    7.782332] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[    7.782347] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    7.782350] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[    7.782352] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0

[    7.783288] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[    7.794574] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    7.798444] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0: renamed from wlan0

[    9.413821] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[    9.414041] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[    9.697654] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[    9.697892] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[   20.074602] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[   20.074836] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[   20.350246] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[   20.350484] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[  270.028041] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.

[  270.028307] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Not sending command - RF KILL

[  279.223969] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to enable radio.

[  426.645101] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[  426.645402] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[  426.921392] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[  426.921617] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

```

Any suggestions on how to continue troubleshooting?

Thank you!

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## DONAHUE

last time I played with a Centrino6205 it needed 

```
grep -i wext /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y
> 
> CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y
> 
> CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y
> ...

 

in menuconfig as

 *Quote:*   

> -*- Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) 

 

then new kernel compiled and saved and reboot to it

 or 

make modules_install and modprobe -r cfg80211 and  modprobe cfg80211 and restart wicd

----------

## NathanZachary

Thank you very much, DONAHUE; that did it.  I didn't have WEXT support in my kernel.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

